

Javascript Genetic Programming Wizard for Symbolic Regression - zekenie
https://github.com/zekenie/GPJS

======
psadri
This is really cool.

Out of curiosity, how does the GA perform when you throw in more functions /
constants into the available pool of genes?

Can you run a meta GA that mutates those parameters as well?

~~~
zekenie
Its basically just standard tree-based GP. There's no metaGP in this yet, but
its a cool idea.

I think the answer to your first questions is that it depends on the problem
and the search space.

